# Promenaea xanthina 'Gold Nugget'



## Rick Barry (Jul 20, 2008)

Promenaea xanthina 'Gold Nugget'

My enthusiasm for this plant waned when I saw the pleated leaves on the new growths. Seeing it flower like this has definitely changed my outlook. I'll have to be more attentive in the future!







Regards,
Rick


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 20, 2008)

Great job, Rick!

:clap::clap:


----------



## arcticshaun (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, that is a beautiful display. On my wishlist too.

Shaun


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow! Very well flowered!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice; so many blooms! I love these guys. :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 20, 2008)

OMG.... If you don't like the pleated leaves, you can give it to me... Fantastic flowering..!!  pity they're cool growing...


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 21, 2008)

Bravo, great show!!! Jean


----------



## Elena (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, fabulous display! Well done


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm assuming the pleated leaves were lack of water? If so can you imagine how many more blooms it might of had?! 
OMG -SUPER!


----------



## Paul (Jul 21, 2008)

What a plant!! I love that species and wish I could get one so beautiful !!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like it survived whatever was stressing it, well done.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2008)

Great flowering, for sure.


----------

